# Auriga Butterfly in new 55 gallon???



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm planning out a new 55-gallon tank and I'm in love with Auriga Butterflies. Would it be alright for me to put in an Auriga a week or two after I've cycled the tank??


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Not if your going to do a reef.


----------



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

ckeene9 said:


> Not if your going to do a reef.


 I was planning to do a fish-only, because reef seems a bit expencive.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes after you add at least 55 lbs of liverock and cycle it for 3-4 weeks, and after at least a 2 week quarentine on the butterflyfish, then you can add the one butterflyfish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aurigas are a lot easier to feed than many other butterflies, and as such don't need the liverock that most others do. However, they are still delicate and still need very good conditions, so if you don't want rock, take the money you would have spent on it and buy a really, really good skimmer.

Fishfirst is right on the money about quarantine. You should set up a second tank for quarantine. If you don't, you WILL regret it someday, probably much sooner than later. You can try running a big UV sterilizer instead, but quarantine is better. If you let the "ickies" get into your main tank from lack of prevention, then you'll have nothing but trouble.


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

do not get the half dollar size Aurigas they are delicate and extremly sensitive to your water parameters.....stick to the ones about 3" and up the bigger the more hardier they are....you will have a better chance....we call them Threadfin Butterflies here in Hawaii....Aloha!!!


----------

